# Custom seat covers for Chevy Cruze



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

any one have these?


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

nope.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

They look nice..... just wondering


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

tommyt37 said:


> They look nice..... just wondering


Yes these seat covers are very good. The seat templates are designed to perfectly fit your model. Front covers have special cut outs for air bags with velcro, so they could pop-out in a case of emergency.
Rear seat covers are available in 2 configurations: with the armrest or without.


40/60 Split Back & Solid Cushion, w/o Armrests, with Side Panels in the Rear, with Separate Headrests 
40/60 Split Back & Solid Cushion, with Armrests, with Side Panels in the Rear, with Separate Headrest 

Thanks to the wide selction of materials - you can get exactly what you need. Either water/spillout protection at low cost or premium genuine leather.
Covered with 2-Year Manufacturer Warranty. We sell them for last few years and always receive positive feedbacks.

By the way, I noticed that you have a Veteran banner above your avatar. Just wanted to mention that we still have 10% Military Discount at CARiD.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!
We would like to thank all forum members who follows our topics, leaves comments and shares their opinion - it's really vital for us.
Today we would like to announce an exclusive *10% discount coupon code* on this product for all CruzeTalk forum members!

This discount coupon is available for all seat covers made by CalTrend on our website.
It will be valid only for 10 business days starting from today!
Hurry up, to use this advantage!


*- Coupon code:* FORUMSCALT10
*- Expiration date: January, 28. 2015*


Apply the coupon code at the checkout, and get your 10% off!

CalTrend is one of the best manufacturers of custom-fit seat covers in the USA.

You can look up the seat covers for your Cruze on the following link:
CalTrend Custom Seat Covers at CARiD.com

Product features:

- Various materials and colors
- Custom fit seat covers that fit like a glove
- Available for all types of seats and cabs
- Sold per row
- Can accommodate side-impact air bags
- Includes headrest and armrest covers at no additional cost
- Full row seat covers for one low price
- 2-Year Manufacturer Warranty
- Made in the USA


If any questions appear - we are always here to help!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, 

The time flies by and brings lots of changes to the seat covers field, so now it's time for a quick update. Two titans of seat covers manufacturing industry, came up with the most extraordinary upholstery designed this year. Undoubtedly, the unique, yet durable seat covers are the excellent addition to any interior. 

Now changing the appearance of your ride's interior is easy, find appropriate covers to match and they will underline your loyalty to the certain lifestyle. Sporty, military, collegiate, and even seat covers for pet owners are available. 

Here at CARiD, we've gathered *the freshest seat covers options* available on the market, check them out below: 

*Coverking® - Designer Printed Neosupreme Custom Seat Covers*




*CalTrend® - PetPrint Custom Seat Covers*




*Coverking® - Licensed Collegiate Custom Seat Covers*




*Coverking® - Multicam™ Camo Custom Seat Covers*




*Coverking® - A-TACS™ Tactical Camo Custom Seat Covers*




What seat covers style would you choose for your Cruze: the ones with embroidered university logo, paw printed ones or camouflage / classic designed ones?


----------

